# FreeBSD 12.0 SSH error workarounds known?



## stratacast1 (Jun 14, 2019)

It seems the FreeBSD core team is not looking into fixing an annoying SSH bug, which is also conveniently leaving my box less secure in this case too, but has anyone experienced this bug and found a workaround?






						234793 – Failed unknown for $USER in sshd logs even if I got authenticated
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




Ever since I upgraded to 12.0 I'll have ssh sessions just completely lock up the moment I'm authenticated. And I think I discovered it's because sshguard will blacklist me (sort of)...so I'll log in, the connection locks up, and then I open a new terminal and ssh in and my connection is fine. I disabled sshguard and it has eliminated my freezing ssh session issue, but now I don't have any abusive IPs being blacklisted. Not sure why OpenSSH will have a "Failed unknown for" error on each login


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 16, 2019)

Can one work around this by hand-installing a slightly older version of the ssh daemon?  In the bug, there is mention that using using openssl-portable from ports might solve the problem.


----------



## stratacast1 (Jun 18, 2019)

I saw that, I don't want to mess with installing an older version of OpenSSH in base, how reliable is openssh portable?


----------

